# Whelen Vertex Install Pictures Part 1



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Thought I'd snap a couple pictures as I install these. Not difficult at all, just time consuming as you want to make sure you do it right. Biggest PIA is getting shavings from drilling out of the sealed composite headlight. I've discovered putting a shop vac hose on one end and blowing with a compresser in the other works pretty good.
Anyhoo, I'm not a professional photographer or installer, nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so don't expect perfection on either count.

1st picture is the mess you get when you remove both headlights from your 3rd generation Ram.

2nd picture is of the right left headlight housing. The turn signal screws into the hole on the left. I'm putting my lightheads in the turn, next to the bulb opening.

Continued next post


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

*Whelen Vertex Install Pictures Part 2*

Here's the other right light with the vertex installed. This is a two-layer situation here, so the first hole had to be mad bigger to accomodate the larger mounting flange.

Next photo is a before of the turn signal area and last photo shows the lighthead installed.

I'll keep plugging away here and try to remember to take taillight pictures, but that might be tomorrow.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

Where is the picture? I just ordered the same lights. I think they will be here Friday.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

Pictures show up OK here...


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

Ya I see them now. I don't know why, but the first time they did not appear in the second post.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking to do the exact same thing to my 04 Dodge Ram. Is it possible for you to get some video so we can see how they look?


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll see if I can get my hands on a camera when the install is done. Fronts installed and wiring routed but not connected. Rears tomorrow.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Joe is your dodge color a two tone color blue and silver on bottom? and where you get it, and did you get it new or used ?


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Keep me posted


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

littleo92;639296 said:


> Joe is your dodge color a two tone color blue and silver on bottom? and where you get it, and did you get it new or used ?


It's a solid blue (Atlantic Blue Pearl).
It's an '05 that I bought new in December of '04. I got a better deal on an '05. Was going to get an '04.5 but they made me a better deal on this '05. 
Got it from then Baxter Dodge which is now Performance Dodge in Omaha.

Bought it because of the Cummins. I love the truck!

:waving:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Just was wondering I traded my 05' in june and it's the was the alantic blue and silver though ,Had 5' turbo back exhaust on it, I seen your profile said western Iowa and I traded it back in at Woodhouse in Blair and was just see if that 's where you got it ( guess not)

thanks


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

littleo92;645745 said:


> Just was wondering I traded my 05' in june and it's the was the alantic blue and silver though ,Had 5' turbo back exhaust on it, I seen your profile said western Iowa and I traded it back in at Woodhouse in Blair and was just see if that 's where you got it ( guess not)
> 
> thanks


That's kinda what I figured. I bought it new and also paid for the extended warranty. Never had a single issue with the truck at all. Took that cat off this summer and that opened up the exhaust and added a bit of oomph and mpg.


----------

